# 1000 watt mh for vegging?



## mrniceguy (May 28, 2008)

i recently purchased a 1000 watt switchable ballast...i will use mh for vegging and hps for flowering....i want to start my plants under the mh because i dont have the money to purchase anything else (t5 flours would be nice). my plan is to put the light about 2-2 1/2 feet away...(it is not aircooled). my ? is will the 1000w mh be to much?


----------



## lyfr (May 28, 2008)

seedlings or clones?  id get that light at least 4 ft away for babies, then lower a couple inches every couple days.  got vent?...pics? good luck


----------



## Growdude (May 28, 2008)

It wont be too much if you dont put it too close.
Make sure you dont feel heat on the back of your hand.


----------



## kubefuism (May 28, 2008)

I tell you one thing....your not going to run short on light, that's for sure.  LYFR has good advice on distance, and Growdude has the heat test for ya.  Other than that...it will have to be an experiment to see how close for how long.  Good luck :watchplant:


----------



## Brouli (May 28, 2008)

how many plants u veging,and how old are they?? post pics


----------



## mrniceguy (May 29, 2008)

thanks for the advice guys....but i actually just bought some t5 flours....( i got my $600 from bush) to answer the ?'s i have 40 sweetgod seeds that i will be growing with this setup...i am also going to use good bagseed as a filler for my room.


----------



## lyfr (May 29, 2008)

mrniceguy said:
			
		

> i actually just bought some t5 flours....( i got my $600 from bush)


*sweeeet!*  glad to hear bush is finally supporting MJ growing!:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## mrniceguy (May 29, 2008)

yeah i think ill calll my finished product "the presedintial ****"


----------

